# 1/2 Scale Kurt Speedhandle.



## MCRIPPPer (Apr 28, 2015)

here is a half scale model of the kurt speed handle made for my 3" vice on my cnc mini mill.

machined the hex on the cnc and turned the ball handles on lathe using ball attachment. center hub was freehanded on lathe.













if anyone is interested, i have a small sketch with measurements from a real speed handle.


----------



## barnett (Apr 28, 2015)

Nice handle !


----------



## brino (Apr 28, 2015)

Yep that turned out great!

-brino


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 28, 2015)

That's beautiful!  I have a 3 inch Kurt- I'd love the measurements!

Bernie


----------



## blaser.306 (Apr 28, 2015)

I too would be interested in the drawing that you have. I may have some Cipherin to do, as I am not CNC equipped. I am sure I can cut the hex (manually )


----------



## MCRIPPPer (Apr 29, 2015)

here is my quick sketch i made a while back during lunch at work (where the real one is at). i changed a few things on my version like the hex size, and i made the rods out of 8mm drill rod instead of something closer to 7mm. the drawing is kind of confusing because i kept adding more measurements and never did a nice drawing after (makes sense to me     ). i could make a new drawing with clear measurements if needed.


----------



## Micke S (Apr 30, 2015)

Very nice handle !


----------

